# Campaign FR in french in Windsor ON



## rgras (May 25, 2009)

Je cherche a organiser une campagne D&D basée sur un mixe de 2 aventures Pathfinder : Age of Worm et Shackled City. L’aventure se situe dans les Royaumes Oubliés et commence au premier niveau. Aucune connaissance préalable des RO n’est requise. J’utilise les règles 3.5 avec de légères modifications perso. Ce que je vous propose c’est une campagne épique de longue haleine qui pourrait mener les personnages vers de très hauts niveaux. Mais je considère que pour que ce soit intéressant il faut que ça soit un challenge pour vous et vos personnages. L’univers dans lequel on se place, les RO, les campagnes que j’utilise et ce que je rajoute autour forme un monde complexe, plein d’interactions, de conflits divers, de personnages avec des buts très différents et des objectifs a plus ou moins long terme. Bien que vous puissiez vous attendre à des combats a votre niveau (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu’ils soient forcement facile et qu’il ne faille pas réfléchir a une stratégie et planifier a l’avance) lorsque vous êtes dans un ‘donjon’, quand vous visitez le monde qui vous entoure il n’y a aucune garantie de ce genre et les créatures que vous côtoyez peuvent être beaucoup plus faible mais aussi beaucoup plus puissantes que vous. De plus, les choses ne sont pas toute noire ou toute blanche. Certain individu peuvent être peu recommandable sans être non plus des ‘monstres’. Les alliances que vous allez pouvoir créer ou les ennemis que vous aller vous faire ne sont pas forcement tous définis par avance et dépendront de vos comportements, vos intérêts, vos choix et des circonstances du moment. Je prévois aussi de modifier la campagne et le monde en fonction de vos actions de façon a ce que vos choix participent au façonnement du monde et de la campagne. 
Voila, si vous êtes intéressé par ce type de campagne, faites moi signe.


----------

